# [Risolto] AIGLX+Radeon9250+driver open+xorg-7.1 non funziona

## Gitanovic

Non so perchè ma ciò che mi dice se lo provo ad avviare a mano è

```

gipsy@localhost ~ $ compizrc

/usr/bin/compiz: No composite extension

/usr/local/bin/compizrc: line 4: /usr/bin/gnome-window-decorator: No such file or directory

```

e anche se faccio partire a mano gtk-window-decorator... non va

 questo  è il link alla guida che ho seguito

Qualcuno ha qualche idea  :Question:   (nel caso le info non sono sufficienti ditemi cosa postare)

EDIT: gtk-window-decorator va, è compiz che mi dice "no composite extension"

EDIT: aggiungo parte del log di Xorg:

```
gipsy@localhost ~ $ grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #15 PREEMPT Wed Nov 8

 20:18:12 CET 2006 x86_64

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

gipsy@localhost ~ $ grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/".

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(WW) (640x350,crt) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x400,crt) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (720x400,crt) mode clock 35.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,crt) mode clock 25.2MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,crt) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,crt) mode clock 31.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (640x480,crt) mode clock 36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,crt) mode clock 36MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,crt) mode clock 40MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,crt) mode clock 20MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,crt) mode clock 50MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,crt) mode clock 25MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,crt) mode clock 49.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,crt) mode clock 24.75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (800x600,crt) mode clock 56.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (400x300,crt) mode clock 28.15MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,crt) mode clock 44.9MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (512x384,crt) mode clock 22.45MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,crt) mode clock 65MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,crt) mode clock 75MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,crt) mode clock 78.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1024x768,crt) mode clock 94.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1152x864,crt) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x960,crt) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x960,crt) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,crt) mode clock 108MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,crt) mode clock 135MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,crt) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,crt) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,crt) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,crt) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,crt) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,crt) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,crt) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,crt) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,crt) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,crt) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,crt) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,crt) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (832x624,crt) mode clock 57.284MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (416x312,crt) mode clock 28.642MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1152x768,crt) mode clock 64.995MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,crt) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1400x1050,crt) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1600x1024,crt) mode clock 106.91MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,crt) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,crt) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,crt) mode clock 340.48MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,crt) mode clock 388.04MHz exceeds DDC maximum 0MHz

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xcfffc800 is: 0xcfffc800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xdc7fdc00

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

```

----------

## tizio

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option      "Composite"     "enable"

EndSection

```

questa parte è presente nel tuo xorg.conf vero?

io con radeon 9700 + driver open + xorg 7.1 non son riuscito a usare compiz.. però beryl mi funziona..

----------

## Gitanovic

Si, c'è nel mio xorg   :Sad: 

```
localhost gipsy # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Simple Layout"

   Screen       "Screen 1" 0 0

   InputDevice  "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice  "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "AIGLX true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load         "glx"

   Load         "dri"

   Load         "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

   Load         "extmod"

#   Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   Load         "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard1"

   Driver       "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver       "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "crt"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Standard VGA"

   Driver       "vga"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   BoardName    "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Option       "AGPMode"       "8"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option       "DynamicClocks" "on"

   Option       "AGPFastWrite"  "true"

   VideoRam     131072

   Identifier   "radeon-9250"

   Driver       "radeon"

#  Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID        "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "radeon-9250"

#       Device     "Standard VGA"

        Monitor    "crt"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode    0666

EndSection

```

----------

## SteelRage

la useflag AIGLX per xorg-server è attivata?

hai provato a vedere se, ad esempio, con beryl ti funziona?

----------

## xveilsidex

ho riscontrato anch'io problemi nell'installazione di aiglx con la mia radeon x1400.

----------

## Gitanovic

Si la flag è attivata, non lo posso postare per ora perchè non sono a casa...

Comunque ho ricontrollato tutto e... ha funzionato solo una volta  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Roba veramente strana   :Question:   :Question: 

Fra qualche giorno vi farò sapere, grazie a tutti comunque  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Allora....

che versione hai di mesa? libdrm? xf86-video-ati?

Io ho una radeon 9200 con xorg 7.1. Beryl va che è una meraviglia....

----------

## Gitanovic

Ottimo, vuol dire che può fungere anche per me.

Comunque prima di lunedì martedì non posso fare nulla, comunque appena torno a casa vedo che versioni ho, e provo anche ad installare beryl, che magari va megliio del singhiozzoso compiz. Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gitanovic

Infatti il problema l'ho risolto emergendo beryl, che ha funzionato quasi da subito. Grazie a tutti

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho avuto un grosso problema con compiz, tutto era funzionante poi senza nessun motivo da un momento all'altro ho perso il decoratore delle finestre e compiz rimane impallato senza accettare input di alcun genere. la cosa veramente strana è che beryl funziona. quindi per il momento anche io sono passato a quello, anche seeffettivamente alcuni plugin sono veramente eccessivi. comunque disattivando un po' di cose si ottiene un sistema identico a compiz, dopotutto è un fork dello stesso progetto.

----------

